# Anyone take HCG regularly?



## Bobbyloads (Jun 10, 2022)

I started taking the shit 2 times a week for a few weeks now and I feel great and the boys are back lol

Never rally did the shit before should probably research more on it cause I wanna take this long term if possible.

Let me know your experience please.


----------



## buck (Jun 20, 2022)

I have used it since shortly after starting TRT 20 years ago. Seemed to improve mood back then but as i have been on it long term can't say much about now. It has an effect on many parts of the body. It keeps your p450 functioning as well as other things.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 20, 2022)

buck said:


> I have used it since shortly after starting TRT 20 years ago. Seemed to improve mood back then but as i have been on it long term can't say much about now. It has an effect on many parts of the body. It keeps your p450 functioning as well as other things.


Whole 20 years? Dosage weekly?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 20, 2022)

buck said:


> I have used it since shortly after starting TRT 20 years ago. Seemed to improve mood back then but as i have been on it long term can't say much about now. It has an effect on many parts of the body. It keeps your p450 functioning as well as other things.


Whole 20 years? Dosage weeklu


----------



## j2048b (Jun 20, 2022)

I use to  hit up hcg 250 iu every friday and sunday then trt shot on Monday, then ai if needed on wed…. 

Starting this again here in about a week, makes my pp hard and mood great and i wanna fuck a bunch to the point the wife hides….


----------



## iGone (Jun 20, 2022)

I'm thinking about finally picking up some UG HCG, I was prescribed it with my TRT but it was literally the week before the change in law and I wasn't able to get my order entered in time.

Is it worth the $50/mo or whatever it ends up coming to?

My plums are now cherries and my loads went from half a gallon to a couple teaspoons, so I definitely wouldn't mind those changes alone.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 20, 2022)

iGone said:


> I'm thinking about finally picking up some UG HCG, I was prescribed it with my TRT but it was literally the week before the change in law and I wasn't able to get my order entered in time.
> 
> Is it worth the $50/mo or whatever it ends up coming to?
> 
> My plums are now cherries and my loads went from half a gallon to a couple teaspoons, so I definitely wouldn't mind those changes alone.


Yeah to take it all the time would seem costly to me. For some reason Ive places charge outrageous prices for it, while others have decent prices but it turns out not really HCG.
To me, no need to really use it unless you are wanting to put a bun in the oven.

Also I have used on cycle before and it will lead to more oily skin/acne and some estro effects.


----------



## Dirkdigglerr (Jun 20, 2022)

I have been taking it since I started TRT last august. I like it, boosts libido on injection days, maybe a little longer. The eggs are still the size of eggs. 250UI twice a week, day before test inj. I did 500UI twice a week for 3Mo and my estrogen started creeping up. Went from 39 to 71 so back to 250UI.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 21, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> I started taking the shit 2 times a week for a few weeks now and I feel great and the boys are back lol
> 
> Never rally did the shit before should probably research more on it cause I wanna take this long term if possible.
> 
> ...


Great post.  I’m interested in knowing best time to administer HcG—before test shot, day after test shot, etc.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 23, 2022)

ATLRigger said:


> Great post.  I’m interested in knowing best time to administer HcG—before test shot, day after test shot, etc.


Where the fuck you been?


----------



## lfod14 (Jun 26, 2022)

iGone said:


> I'm thinking about finally picking up some UG HCG, I was prescribed it with my TRT but it was literally the week before the change in law and I wasn't able to get my order entered in time.
> 
> Is it worth the $50/mo or whatever it ends up coming to?
> 
> My plums are now cherries and my loads went from half a gallon to a couple teaspoons, so I definitely wouldn't mind those changes alone.


Just FYI, that law didn't remove HCG, it made it so only certain places could compound it. Any "normal" pharmacy still has it. Cost can be all over the place, but it didn't go anywhere either.


----------



## iGone (Jun 26, 2022)

lfod14 said:


> Just FYI, that law didn't remove HCG, it made it so only certain places could compound it. Any "normal" pharmacy still has it. Cost can be all over the place, but it didn't go anywhere either.


Yes and if I'm not mistaken because it's now considered a biological compound there are very few resources currently and the cost for a company to go through the process to become eligible to produce biologics isn't worth it to sell HCG.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jun 26, 2022)

I used to, but it caused uncontrollable estradiol problems with me...  As a result, I dropped it like a bad habit.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 26, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> Where the fuck you been?


Haha yea I’ve been slacking.  My dad died recently too, so I’ve been a little preoccupied, but I’m still lifting and juicing !! Good to get a shout out, brother !


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 26, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I used to, but it caused uncontrollable estradiol problems with me...  As a result, I dropped it like a bad habit.


I’ve been feeling great off of it how long In did you get symptoms?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 26, 2022)

ATLRigger said:


> Haha yea I’ve been slacking.  My dad died recently too, so I’ve been a little preoccupied, but I’m still lifting and juicing !! Good to get a shout out, brother !


Sorry bout your dad buddy. I haven’t been to active either besides my log


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jun 26, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> I’ve been feeling great off of it how long In did you get symptoms?


Every time I used the stuff my estradiol sensitive would creep up into the triple digits despite taking 3/4 mg of Anastrozole per week.  I get Anastrozole compounded in 1/4 mg tablets or capsules, depending on what the pharmacy has when I order.

My main issues were fluid retention in my legs and needing tissues when I saw those abused animal commercials on television.  I also started accidentally sitting on my balls again, lol.  On the flip side, I had Peter North ejaculations which my wife could tell the difference, lol.

Dropping HCG is the only thing that improved the estradiol issues but I lost the positive benefit of being a one man bukkake.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 26, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Every time I used the stuff my estradiol sensitive would creep up into the triple digits despite taking 3/4 mg of Anastrozole per week.  I get Anastrozole compounded in 1/4 mg tablets or capsules, depending on what the pharmacy has when I order.
> 
> My main issues were fluid retention in my legs and needing tissues when I saw those abused animal commercials on television.  I also started accidentally sitting on my balls again, lol.  On the flip side, I had Peter North ejaculations which my wife could tell the difference, lol.
> 
> Dropping HCG is the only thing that improved the estradiol issues but I lost the positive benefit of being a one man bukkake.


Been like 5-6 weeks for me and nothing negative but guess ill go get bloods done


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jun 26, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> Been like 5-6 weeks for me and nothing negative but guess ill go get bloods done


It took me six months before I started experiencing the sides.  My doctor recommended me taking a month off then trying again..  Yep, still had the sides.  I don't care about maintaining fertility as I had a vasectomy and I never experienced the positive mental effects of being on it, which was the main reason they put me on it in the first place.  


I told my doc, if you want something that gives me positive mental benefits, prescribe Modafinil to me, lol.  That stuff works wonders on me.  Since having COVID twice, they have been reluctant to prescribe that stuff to me due to it covering up the extreme fatigue symptoms that I was experiencing.  Lucky for me, I banked a bunch of it beforehand, lol.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 26, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> It took me six months before I started experiencing the sides.  My doctor recommended me taking a month off then trying again..  Yep, still had the sides.  I don't care about maintaining fertility as I had a vasectomy and I never experienced the positive mental effects of being on it, which was the main reason they put me on it in the first place.
> 
> 
> I told my doc, if you want something that gives me positive mental benefits, prescribe Modafinil to me, lol.  That stuff works wonders on me.  Since having COVID twice, they have been reluctant to prescribe that stuff to me due to it covering up the extreme fatigue symptoms that I was experiencing.  Lucky for me, I banked a bunch of it beforehand, lol.


Yeah I don’t care about the fertility either just like having my balls back lol my buddy is having issues having a kid he don’t do gear i wonder if I give him some if it will help him


----------



## j2048b (Jun 26, 2022)

ATLRigger said:


> Great post.  I’m interested in knowing best time to administer HcG—before test shot, day after test shot, etc.


Depends, dr crisler had 2 different versions of how to do up the hcg, i used his original version, id pin on friday  250 iu and again on sunday 250 iu, to get my 500 iu in weekly , and honestly i felt like fuckin amazing my mood was amazing bonerz amazing the wife made me quit touching her because i wanted to fuck too much

From crisler:

my test cyp TRT patients now take their HCG at 250IU two days before, as well as the day immediately previous to, their IM shot. 




			https://www.defymedical.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/06/An-update-to-the-Crisler-HCG-Protocol.pdf


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 26, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> Yeah I don’t care about the fertility either just like having my balls back lol my buddy is having issues having a kid he don’t do gear i wonder if I give him some if it will help him


Well it improves FSH and LH so it’s possible


----------



## shackleford (Jun 26, 2022)

ATLRigger said:


> Well it improves FSH and LH so it’s possible


I was under the assumption hcg mimics lh, increasing intratesticular testosterone levels, helping with soermatogenesis. I don't think it actually improves lh levels, and almost certain it doesn't improve fsh levels.

Maybe there's someone more knowledgable in endocrinology who can confirm and explain it better.

I could be wrong, and i'm always open to learning something new. But unless I have a complete misunderstanding of hcg, i don't think it improves lh or fsh levels.

Clomiphene on the other hand does, I believe.


----------



## shackleford (Jun 27, 2022)

i was investigating hcg and fertility a while back. I found an article discussing the effectiveness of hcg and i think enclomiphene. maybe fsh administration. I cant remember, but it involved hcg. I've linked it somewhere else in the forum, but if youre interested, i'll dig it up and post it here.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 27, 2022)

Interesting.  Not sure


----------



## BKK (Jun 27, 2022)

shackleford said:


> I was under the assumption hcg mimics lh, increasing intratesticular testosterone levels, helping with soermatogenesis. I don't think it actually improves lh levels, and almost certain it doesn't improve fsh levels.
> 
> Maybe there's someone more knowledgable in endocrinology who can confirm and explain it better.
> 
> ...



From what I've read, hCG does bind to LH receptors but does not increase LH, so LH blood levels will not increase. hMG binds to the FSH receptor but I never hear much about people using it but have seen it available on a SARM site.


----------



## shackleford (Jun 27, 2022)

BKK said:


> From what I've read, hCG does bind to LH receptors but does not increase LH, so LH blood levels will not increase. hMG binds to the FSH receptor but I never hear much about people using it but have seen it available on a SARM site.


that is my understanding also. i think hmg is actual lh and fsh.its expensive.


----------



## buck (Jun 28, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> Whole 20 years? Dosage weekly?


Well over 15 years. I have tried varying doses from 100 iu a day to 250-500 2-3 x a week. But have used 250 2x a week for the most part as the studies i have seen show 250 to be close to what will mimic a bodies own level of T production. and more then 250 doesn't add much.


----------

